# Memory enhancement herbs/supplements?



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

I've seen these in the health store, but seriously, do they do anything? For example two that i see are gingko and brahmi. If they did work, i think it would be useful for my studying. Also even if they don't increase memory but allow me to study more efficiently that would be useful too.

ATM the moment i'm sceptical but would love to hear your experiences.


----------



## DDevil (Oct 27, 2005)

I take ginkgo every schoolday. This site here has a vast knowledge of supplements. http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ginko.html

Also if you have a big test you should load up on sugar before the test , this helps out alot.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

DDevil said:


> I take ginkgo every schoolday.


Hey DDevil, thanks for your reply. May i ask if it has worked for you? Any noticeable difference?


----------



## DDevil (Oct 27, 2005)

Honestly , I think it has a placebo effect . The effect does help me alittle though , so I can't really tell you if it's the ginkgo itself.

I'm considering to stop taking ginkgo becuase the small gain is not worth the price.


But I know the sugar thing works.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

There was a short period during my college years when I religiously consumed ginkgo biloba with the hopes that doing so would enhance my memory. I think I did this for several months. I honestly doubt there were any significant effects. I'm not sure, but I think the premise behind the herbal supplement is to help calm you down, thereby allowing you to concentrate better and learn more time-efficiently. But aside from taking the pills, my study habits and routines were the same while I was on them compared to when I wasn't. I did fairly well before and during; there was no improvement, and there was no decline after I stopped. I strongly believe that the best favor you can do for yourself is to just be diligent and to get enough sleep, which I know is rare for college students. In college I averaged about 3-4 hours of sleep per school day (S,M,T,W,R) because I was so obsessive about studying. Maybe ginkgo biloba did help a little, because I think that I would have done just as well if I had not taken the supplements and had only gotten much more sleep. And as we all know, sleep deprivation 'causes physical and mental fatigue, and it prones you to consuming excessive levels of caffeine, which can increase stress levels. 

Point is that it wouldn't hurt to try ginkgo biloba. Try it out for a little while, but I don't suggest spending your entire salary on it. You're probably better off just being time-efficient and taking care of yourself with good nutrition and adequate rest.

Good luck,
Marcus


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I visited the website posted by DDevil, and it looks like ginkgo biloba is claimed to promote everything that a healthy lifestyle (good nutrition, exercise and rest) is sure to give. I say don't waste your money.

Oh, and sugar-highs only have a _temporary_ effect. The worst you can do for yourself if you're trying to concentrate and learn something long and complicated is to grab that can of soda or bar of snickers. Their initial alertness-inducing effect is quickly followed by a massive, overcompensated decline in blood glucose levels, which will quickly make you tired and sleepy.

Marcus


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:agree

It's my experience that the only effective _performance enhancers_ are stimulants (e.g. caffiene), which ultimately make me tired and runned down. I'm better off not taking them at all--or anything else to "enhance" my performance.



SpesVitae said:


> "You're probably better off just being time-efficient and taking care of yourself with good nutrition and adequate rest. "


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi thanks for your responses guys. I guess ginkgo is not all that it's cracked up to be, but i might give it shot anyway as i have nothing to lose. 

I think that it won't work if your memory is already functioning correctly but i think there may be something wrong with mine. Often i will enter a room in my house and forget why i entered the room in the first place. Sometimes it will take me a while to figure out why i entered the room, and sometimes i can't remember at all and i just have to leave the room altogether. I think this is quite strange considering that i am young - only 20.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Heh, I had a test once I had to take and I had this smoothie the day before that had ginko in it, and it's possible it could have helped because I had a higher grade on the test than I thought I would get. Still could have been a placebo effect though.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

romanianmnemonist said:


> Try some free mnemonic techniques:
> http://www.pmemory.com/improve_memory-adr.php


May I ask who's paying $30 for a 40-page book? I suspect _all _of your posts so far would be classified as spam, btw.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Phosphotidylserine 200-300mg a day.Worked at Vitamin Cottage nothing but great feedback.Studies done on Alzheimers patients have shown marked improvement of mental cognition.It's a lipid used by the brain that improves memory.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

There are a number of "supplements" that improve memory. However, they help the most in people who have memory loss. The effect in healthy people is subtle at best. 
A number of well controlled, double blind studies have shown that acetylcholinesterase inhibitors (prescription donezepil HCL) improve cognition in Alzheimer patients. They work by decreasing the degradation of Acetylcholine (Ach), and Ach is an important neurotransmitter for memory. There are Ach inhibitors available without prescription such as Huperzine-A and galantamine. Huperzine A is much cheaper than galantamine. 
There are other "supplements" available but evidence for their use in healthy people is even shakier.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piracetam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aniracetam 
- A racetam which helps with anxiety.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrophenoxine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha-GPC
- choline sources for making Ach

http://img2.tapuz.co.il/forums/1_100435282.pdf
Even something as simple as lemon balm tea has been shown to improve memory.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampakine
The future of cognitive enhancement is probably going to be ampakines.


----------



## victoria123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have heard that Bacopa Bacopa Monnieri is a great neurotonic, immuno-modulator, adaptogen, tranquilizing, memory and learning enhancing, cerebral activator.


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

Supplements like that make me more aware of my actions thereby elevating my anxiety. Where as otherwise I may have been less clear in my thoughts and blew stuff off. I also find that I stress over stuff more as I think more before I just do.

This is just my experiments with supplements and anxiety. What may effect me may help others.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

They are called Nootropics. Here is a great forum with people discussing different Nootropics http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showforum=169

I have used Piracetam (although I can't really tell a difference but haven't been using it consistently and for long enough).

Make sure with any *racetam that you also use a source of Choline.

Bacopa is supposed to be excellent for memory. I am going to order some soon. You can buy it in bulk fairly cheap. Bacopa, unlike other herbs, does not need to be cycled.


----------



## victor05 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

I am glad to be a part of this forum. I have heard that vitamin B-12 supplements can help improve memory.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

B vitamins are said to improve memory, and also help you relax (feel less anxious) and overall make you feel better. Rhoida rosea or something like that makes you more motivated and gives you a better work ethic. this might help you.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Bacopa is great. I use these

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=1521&at=0

and this one

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=3737&at=0

and I'm getting awsome results with Lion's mane

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=4963&at=0

I also added blueberry extract and bilberry extract which is awsome for recall speed and sharpness.


----------

